# ternäre Beziehungen



## spike78 (21. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe bei ternären Beziehungen. Ich bräuchte mal ein einfaches Beispiel in dem eine 3stellige Beziehung in binäre Beziehungen aufgelöst wird. Hat jemand evtl. was für mich? Im Netz habe ich zwar sehr viel darüber gefunden, aber leider kein brauchbares Beispiel.

Hier noch ein paar Fragen:

1) Kann man jede 3stellige Beziehung in binäre Beziehungen umwandeln?
2) Verstehe nicht ganz warum die Umwandlung in binäre Beziehungen einen Informationsverlust verursacht (stand öfters in den Artikel die ich gefunden habe, aber leider kein Beispiel dazu)

Danke und Gruß

Spike


----------



## Andi1982 (23. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
zu eins und 2:
Kann die 4te Normalform erfüllt werden, ist eine ternären Beziehungen auflösbar.
D.h. wenn keine Abhängigkeit zwischen den Werten existiert.

Wikipedia ist da glaub ich ganz anschaulich.

greez


----------

